
Remind HN: Make Backups for 2FA - qntty
My phone died unexpected yesterday morning (unrecoverable random hardware failure). This means that if I hadn&#x27;t bothered to make backup codes a few years ago for my google account, I would have been locked out of signing in through the authentication app (installed only on my phone) and through text-based authentication codes, because I use project fi and I don&#x27;t have another compatible phone that I could put my sim card in.<p>Just a reminder of the frustrating situations that some of you might find yourself in if you use 2FA the same way I do.
======
mataniko
I actually use an older iPhone that sits in a drawer as a secondary 2FA
device. Just scan the barcode on both devices and you have a good backup to
help recover accounts that don't provide printable codes.

~~~
akoster
I do similarly and also print out barcodes/recovery keys and put them in a
safe place in case all else fails. Echoing some wise words from this post [1],
insure your backup solution can be restored. I tend to test the QR code on my
primary phone, print out a few copies for safe keeping, and then read the QR
code from the printout into Ng backup phone.

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13551905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13551905)

------
dangrossman
When my phone dies, I sync my 2FA keys to another one.

[https://www.authy.com/blog/how-the-authy-two-factor-
backups-...](https://www.authy.com/blog/how-the-authy-two-factor-backups-
work/)

I have an old Android phone in a drawer to pop my SIM into until I get a
proper replacement.

------
hannibalhorn
I keep all my 2FA stuff in 1Password, with all my crazy long passwords and
random answers to security questions. Unfortunately doesn't work with Authy
(used by Cloudflare) so that's separate, but they allow recovery via your
phone number anyway. I also do some extra daily backups of my 1Password
database, GPG encrypted and stored online, just in case.

------
eicnix
2FA recovery codes are one of the few things I print out just because of the
implication when the backup failed like in your case.

~~~
FT_intern
Is this enough redundancy? I can see a natural disaster wiping out your
residence and losing both the paper copies and your phone.

